# Marriage proposals -stories welcome!



## LynAnne

Recently I heard a friend of a friend say that there might be a proposal on the cards for them soon as they had been looking at rings, quite seriously, with their OH which got me thinking. I didn't really think people did this. Did you know that your OH was going to ask you to marry you? Did he propose with or without a ring? If he proposed with a ring had you already picked it out?

My engagement ring is nothing I would ever have picked for myself but the moment I saw it I loved it. Of course, maybe it was because after six years together my OH was down on one knee! 

What are your proposal stories?


----------



## lozzy21

There really is not one. I got sick of waiting, we had allready made the decision to get married one day years ago so when he got his bonus i told him we were going to get my ring. We went to the shop and got it but he had t go to work so he gave me it that night. I did make him get down on one knee and ask propperly though.


----------



## aly888

My friend (who is on here) got her ring with her OH then had to wait for the proposal. Her OH still managed to make it a surprise though even though she had chosen the ring, paid for the ring, and had the ring in the house for goodness knows how many weeks :lol: 
And my dads proposal to my step-mum was them walking past a jewellry store and my dad saying to her "do you want to choose a ring!?" :haha:
So yeah, proposals aren't always like the movies. And thank goodness for that :lol:


----------



## xemmax

My proposal was a surprise despite having already picked my ring :haha:

We'd been together almost 6 years and had talked many times about getting engaged but for one reason or another it hadn't happened. It felt like the right time and Nick asked me to pick a ring so I found a 1920s antique ring on a website and sent him the link, I checked it every day and one day it went from 'available' to 'reserved' and then later to 'sold' so I knew he'd bought it :haha:

It was a good few weeks after that he proposed though and I was not expecting it at all. We were in St Ives in Cornwall and he fed me a cock and bull story about meeting his aunt and uncle that evening. Evening came around and we went up this hill to a little chapel where his aunty and uncle were "taking in the view" and when we got up there this went by:


Spoiler
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183873_10151217675699784_1443164296_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/602_10151215989409784_1440788035_n.jpg

It was shocking and romantic and cheesy and basically everything I should have expected from my now fiance!


----------



## Mummy May

Me and OH looked at a ring brochure together but he laughed it off! Said he had no plans to propose soon and I believed him! He was lyyyiiiiinnngggggg lol! Christmas day came and he got down on one knee with the ring he had been and bought himself - turns out he had been planning for 3 months :) xxx


----------



## bananaboat

We went ring shopping together. I picked it out and he came back later to order it. He proposed a few weeks later during a nice dinner at home together. It was perfect for us.


----------



## LynAnne

Wow. Buying the ring before the proposal is more common than I thought!

My dad proposed to my mum on a spur of the moment thing in a pub and they bought the ring the day after together. It was the first one she saw that she liked and it fitted perfectly. They have married 34 years this summer so I suppose it was a good spur of the moment proposal!

My OH bought the ring only a week before he proposed. Whilst we had spoken about getting engaged, and married, in detail I had no idea he was going to propose! I was staying at his as we had planned a little day trip for the next day and because his parents were on holiday, we decided to make a weekend of it. We grabbed a pizza on the way to his. I went upstairs to put my bag in his room (and even stopped to make his bed :haha:). Meanwhile he was pacing back and forth in the kitchen getting nervous. When I got down stairs there was a note on the table with "instructions" for me which eventually told me to turn around and there he was with the ring on one knee! So my proposal was with pizza at his parents house. Not exactly romantic but completely the kinda thing that sums up my OH. :haha:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

He proposed without a ring...here's the story. I have been all crazy about getting married for a while and I would talk about it all the time, it would annoy him and make him feel pressured we'd argue about it and I'd stop talking about it for a while and then I'd start again, without realising and the whole loop happened again. We went for a meal to this really fancy restaurant, but he'd had that planned since November ever since he and his brother took MIL for her birthday we were just waiting for his redundancy money to come through because it's quite expensive. I had hoped for ages that he was going to propose after the meal (not at the restaurant because I hate public proposals, but there's a gorgeous park with a lake right across the road and I thought he might suggest a walk or perhaps walk down to the beach) but we'd had one of those fights about me talking about it too much and he'll do it when he's ready etc etc so all hope flew out the window. We went for the meal and it was lovely and he was sweet and he mentioned something about where we would get married but I thought it was just a way of apologising (that's kind of his way of apologising about shouting at me for it, mentioning it so I know it's okay to talk about it) and then we got home and my mum had been baby sitting the kids so I asked her if she wanted a cup of tea and she stayed for a while and we talked and OH was sat on the other sofa looking moody as hell but I thought it was just because he was tired and wanted to go to bed. Then she left and I got up to take the cups in to the kitchen and he got up, came over, hugged and kissed me, give me his I'm-up-to-something cheeky grin and I honestly thought he'd farted lol and then he got down on one knee and asked me to marry him. And apparently the proposal had been planned from when he went to the restaurant for the first time, he knew he wanted to take me there the night he proposed and he was just doing what my sister refers to as a "Chandler" because he was just trying to throw me off track haha. It was a complete surprise!!! And completely perfect!


----------



## Snow Owl

He proposed without a ring :) 

On Mother's Day he let me have a lie in and then asked me to go check on LO. Lying in his Moses basket he was wearing this :

https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/EB607B06-647A-4079-B08A-827777C171E7-854-000000A8D10B9A12_zps7a773a72.jpg

He then said we would go shopping for the ring together as he knew even I didn't know what I wanted!


----------



## JessdueJan

That sleep suit is so cute!!!


----------



## JessdueJan

My OH had apparently been planning it for a few months since he asked my dad if it was ok. He planned to take me out for the day into the country one Saturday but the day he chose was the week before we were ye at a wedding and I insisted I needed to go to the metro centre that day to find a dress to wear. I was being stubborn as I wasn't aware of what he had planned. He agreed to take me to the metro but only if we could stop at the angel of the north on the way. I thought he was just being awkward but when we got up there he produced the ring and proposed! :cloud9:


----------



## Nelle84

We had looked at rings and discussed marriage for a long time before DH finally got around to it, but when he did I totally wan't expecting it-

We went on a romantic holiday for our 5th anniversary, and I was kind of expecting it. It never happened, and after a couple of missed possibilities I threw a bit of a tantrum because I was annoyed that he hadnt (we'd been talking about for years) but at the same time telling him that it would have been too cheesy and I wouldnt really have wanted him to do it like that anyway. 

Then literally 2 weeks later we had to leave the country for visa stuff to take effect, so we'd booked a cheap trip to Cambodia, and the morning we went to see the sunrise over Angkor Wat he dropped the question out of nowhere. Totally wasn't expecting it and very romantic! After my tantrum I figured Id scared him off for a while more, but he said after that he had been thinking of asking on our romantic trip, before my outburst but he'd also felt that it wasn't really "us".

We bought a ring in the market in Siem Reap, which was exactly what I was hoping to find:

Spoiler
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/69061_609973618662_1303710_n.jpg

Then designed one when we were home because I couldnt find the one I loved without travelling to Sydney, so we got them to make us one!

Spoiler
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_D0qc0103NAc/TMV8aZhFBuI/AAAAAAAABBc/st8wlCBjjQc/s320/Ring.jpg

And as an aside, instead of wedding presents, after having our eyes widely opened in Cambodia we asked our guests to buy off an Oxfam giftlist, all supporting their projects in Cambodia like water for schools, literacy programs etc. Definitely a life changing trip!


----------



## mrs owl

Snow Owl said:


> He proposed without a ring :)
> 
> On Mother's Day he let me have a lie in and then asked me to go check on LO. Lying in his Moses basket he was wearing this :
> 
> https://i1323.photobucket.com/albums/u584/kr15snw/EB607B06-647A-4079-B08A-827777C171E7-854-000000A8D10B9A12_zps7a773a72.jpg
> 
> He then said we would go shopping for the ring together as he knew even I didn't know what I wanted!

This is a super cute story - and how cute is your baby. You will have a good story to tell the grandchildren one day.


----------



## Perfect_pink

I had no idea at all my now husband was going to propose, it was a saturday he left the house as normal to go to cricket he infact went to my parents house to ask my dad for permission then went and bought the ring, came home from cricket i was cooking him tea, i was making a huge ass t bone steak ( he said he new he was doing the right thing when he saw what i was cooking ) anyway he was white as a sheet, he said he needed to talk to me so i went in the living room where he got down on one knee, that will be 2 years ago on may 14th i never thought he would want to get married after his parents going through a messy divorce etc i was 17 weeks pregnant at the time and he new how importnant it was for me to have the same name as him and the baby etc but still didnt think it would ever happen, anyway we have been happly married 2 years in september x


----------



## FAR

Hi! Me and my OH have been together for almost 4and a half years, and we've discussed marriage and our future for years now. We'd been going through a tough time [we were/are both ill], I went into hospital in Feb for a really risky operation, so he told me before then that he would be proposing to me sometime this year.

It was still a surprise though! It was at the end of March, I still was really sore from my operation and couldn't really get out much. We had a date night at home, with loads of candles. He asked me to get up from the sofa to give him a hug, I could see he was up to something [but still didn't suspect what], and then he got down on one knee and proposed with a ring he had picked. It is so perfect, and so much nicer than any I'd looked at myself.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I, too was one of those women that was obsessed with getting married and talking about it way to much, and way to early (6mons in). Last summer I was looking online and found a perfect princess cut aquamarine ring that I LOVED. Just to be funny, I sent it to my OH. We too got in arguements about it being too soon, so I dropped it for awhile. I kept expecting it though.. thanksgiving came and went, then christmas, and then new years. I had finally given up on the idea that it would happen for me any time soon. I even looked online and Zales didn't even sell my ring anymore. =( Plus, OH told me he just couldn't afford it right now.

So I stopped thinking about it. On 1/26/13 we got up just like any other saturday. We went out to eat breakfast at Waffle house. He was completely calm and collected. He then suggested we go to my favorite Antique store to look around, so off we went. When we got in there, I noticed several people looking at my OH. I was kind of irked. I said "do you know these people?" he assured me he didn't. When we got to the last isle, we came upon my favorite booth which is like french boutique.. very cute, I saw a bird cage with a ring box in it. COMPLETELY joking, I reached in and pulled out the ring box saying "aw, is this for me?" and when I opened it, it was empty. When I turned to look at my OH, he was on one knee and proposed to me right there in the store with another ring box in his hand. Everyone cheered. THEY ALL KNEW! He went the night before (after hours!) and set up the booth with a bunch of pictures of us (which I didn't even see until after the proposal!). and he wrote on a chalk board "keep calm and marry me" 

Seriously awesome. I had NO idea. I was so caugh off guard that I said "IS THIS REALLY HAPPENING?" as soon as I saw him on one knee. My family had known about it and immediately started texting us when they saw my posts on FB. So so cute.

Oh, and somehow he tracked down MY ring. The one I found months ago. He said it was really hard and took a lot of work, but he got it! (my avatar!)


----------



## Mommy2Dallas

My OH and I looked at rings, and picked ours out. I knew he was going to propose I just didn't know when or how. The night came and I thought we were going on a nice dinner date since my mom had DS for the night. After dinner OH said he wanted to go check out the river because there's a fish latter he had never been too. While there I was looking over the railing and soon as I turn around there is OH on his knee..I almost died lol then we were walking back to the car when he surprised me with a horse drawn carriage ride...I almost died again lol!! It wasn't til then that I realized he had recreated our first valentines dinner together. So sweet :)


----------

